# Volcano ash cloud helped expat couple find dream home in Spain



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Two new British expats in Spain have the eruption of Icelandic volcano Eyjafjallajoekull to thank for finding their dream home. Kevin Armitt 52, a retired firefighter and wife Shirley 51, from Stoke-on-Trent in the UK, found themselves always too late in their attempts to buy a property in Spain. When the found a property they wanted [...]

Click to read the full news article: Volcano ash cloud helped expat couple find dream home in Spain...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lovely story


they do say every cloud has a silver lining























boom boom


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> lovely story
> 
> they do say every cloud has a silver lining
> 
> boom boom


Groan !!!

An English couple in our village ended up here because she broke her arm when they were sailing from the UK to the Med, and had to stop off for a few weeks till she recovered. They liked the area so much they sold up and moved here permanently!

You can never tell what's round life's next corner.


----------

